# Chrome-Update für den IPv6-Test



## Newsfeed (25 Mai 2011)

In kürzester Zeit hat Google einen Patch in seinen Browser eingebaut, damit Surfer ohne funktionierendes IPv6 am 8. Juni keine Einschränkungen wahrnehmen. Zusätzlich stopft das aktuelle Update vier Sicherheitslücken.

Weiterlesen...


----------

